# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  urgent pour MELISSE 5 ans pb urinaires à adopter - Handi'cats (94)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MELISSE
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250268501259917
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 94 - Val-de-Marne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Mélisse est une jolie minette tigrée marron poils mi-longs née le 01/04/17 d'une maman sauvage (stérilisée puis relâchée après sevrage). Comme tous les chats, elle est adorable, affectueuse, curieuse, joueuse, mais plutôt réservée et sage. Elle cohabite avec d'autres chats dans sa famille d'accueil, mais n'est pas spécialement proche d'eux à part peut-être son frère Sésame ou sa soeur Cayenne. Elle aura besoin d'une alimentation pour cristaux urinaires de calcium à vie.

Pucée (250268501259917), vaccinée, stérilisée, testée FIV/FELV négatif et déparasitée interne/externe
En famille d'accueil à Charenton (94220) mais selon l'endroit, un covoiturage organisé par l'association est possible, partout ou presque, en France
Frais d'adoption demandés

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com


*HANDI'CATS*
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et*
*placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
*Forum : www.handicats.forumgratuit.org


*

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## girafe

Miss Mélisse la discrète attend sa famille

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que tu trouveras très vite une gentille famille

----------


## girafe



----------


## girafe

Dérangée en pleine sieste, un scandale!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

ELLE EST BELLE

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## girafe

Melisse attend une famille

----------


## Kim Van

puis-je savoir le nom des croquettes ???

----------


## papillon60000

je ne sais pas mais toutes les croquettes urinaires sont quasi au même prix...

----------


## papillon60000

"La jolie Mélisse, 4 ans et demi est une adorable minette douce et discrète qui aimerait bien trouver cette année un foyer pour la vie. Mélisse s'entend avec les autres chats mais n'en est pas vraiment proche. Adoptable partout en France grâce aux covoiturages .
Contact unique pour toute demande : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com"

----------


## papillon60000

up ! sa FA ne peut pas la garder !

----------


## aurore27

Qu'est devenue Mélisse ?

----------


## papillon60000

toujours dans sa FA puisqu'aucun adoptant ni nouvelle FA...

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Alantka



----------

